

Show HN : Lokenote.com test - make and share local notes - gord
http://www.lokenote.com

======
ratbr
Interesting concept. I started in the SF bay area in the US, and did not see
anything. Then I zoomed out all the way, and Australia lit up with notes :-)

Do you plan to add a timeline? It can be interesting to see opinions about a
place over a time period.

------
gord
powered by mongoDB + node.js under the hood.

I actually wrote my own KeyVal over Postgres in js. It worked fairly well, but
got better perf with MongoDB which I found quite sane and easy to use.

